# AVOID CALAIS - Just my Suggestion



## El Veterano (Oct 19, 2016)

Yesterday we travelled from Le Havre to Gourdon (46), about 10 hours driving, and from time to time, going in the opposite direction on the Northbound roads we saw about half a dozen convoys of French army trucks of various sorts, includingn low-loaders and troop carriers, and also lots of identical white vans that looked like mobile offices or maybe medical units. There were probably 50 - 80 vehicles all told and all escorted by 20 or so police motorcyclists. 
Something obviously big going on somewhere and possibly a big push on Iraq or some such place we at first thought, but why are the police involved we then questioned? Suddenly, after yet another convoy of about 10 white vans towing big trailers that looked possibly like generators, it dawned on us - they must be heading for Calais.
This is just our assumption, but being as the French authorities have pledged to dismantle 'The Jungle' camp in the next few days (and French TV is showing running battles between the police and migrants on the roads around Calais) it seems to us highly likely that they were indeed en-route to Calais.
With that in mind, my suggestion is that even more so than before, we all avoid Calais for the next week or so as I don't think those in 'The Jungle' are going to take too kindly to being moved on.


----------



## spigot (Oct 19, 2016)

*Now't wrong with Calais*

We came back from Calais last Weds, as indeed we have a few times this year & have never set eyes on a migrant or seen any trouble.

A lot of people seem to have this fixation on driving in on the A16, the main road to the port, maybe hoping to catch a glimpse of the misery, like 'rubber-neckers' after a motorway crash.

I'll repeat my advice given many times if coming from the south. Take the coast road D940 from Boulogne, it's a great scenic drive through the dunes & some pretty villages, hug the coast & drive straight to the port.

The only difference I've noticed over the years is a few high wire fences in places. There's also a great free aire at Wissant, a few km south of Calais.

On Weds we sat out in the sunshine & had a great meal in the Place d'Armes.


----------



## pughed2 (Oct 19, 2016)

*chancer?*



spigot said:


> We came back from Calais last Weds, as indeed we have a few times this year & have never set eyes on a migrant or seen any trouble.
> 
> A lot of people seem to have this fixation on driving in on the A16, the main road to the port, maybe hoping to catch a glimpse of the misery, like 'rubber-neckers' after a motorway crash.
> 
> ...



That's all very well as long as you are not unlucky enough to be wrong place at wrong time......I currently recommend DFDS at Dunkirk.....steve Bristol


----------



## cjbarnard (Oct 19, 2016)

*DFDS  -oh yes!*

I would recommend DFDS via Dunkirk every time over the ferries in and out of Calais, regardless of 'The Jungle'
We have travelled many times back and forth to France and found Calais to always be crowded and struggling to cope. When a ferry is delayed or cancelled its horrendous.
Dunkirk on the other hand, especially before 10 has always been calm and peaceful. Plenty of room on the boat nomad queues in the shops and restaurants and we have stayed over in the car park the night before, driving just a couple of hundred metres into the queue


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 19, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> Yesterday we travelled from Le Havre to Gourdon (46), about 10 hours driving, and from time to time, going in the opposite direction on the Northbound roads we saw about half a dozen convoys of French army trucks of various sorts, includingn low-loaders and troop carriers, and also lots of identical white vans that looked like mobile offices or maybe medical units. There were probably 50 - 80 vehicles all told and all escorted by 20 or so police motorcyclists.
> Something obviously big going on somewhere and possibly a big push on Iraq or some such place we at first thought, but why are the police involved we then questioned? Suddenly, after yet another convoy of about 10 white vans towing big trailers that looked possibly like generators, it dawned on us - they must be heading for Calais.
> This is just our assumption, but being as the French authorities have pledged to dismantle 'The Jungle' camp in the next few days (and French TV is showing running battles between the police and migrants on the roads around Calais) it seems to us highly likely that they were indeed en-route to Calais.
> With that in mind, my suggestion is that even more so than before, we all avoid Calais for the next week or so as I don't think those in 'The Jungle' are going to take too kindly to being moved on.



Awful lot of supposition there and I would expect police to be involved with such a large convoy. They could have been going anywhere.


----------



## spigot (Oct 19, 2016)

Fazerloz said:


> Awful lot of supposition there and I would expect police to be involved with such a large convoy. They could have been going anywhere.



Quite agree, and I can't see the Militaire getting involved with the migrant crisis, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sparks (Oct 19, 2016)

gov.uk

France travel advice 
_19-10-2016 11:58 AM GMT_
         Latest  update: Summary – the French government has declared its intention to  clear the migrant camp in Calais imminently; although the French  government has plans in place to manage disruption, there remains a  possibility that those travelling to Calais port may experience some  delays during the clearance, which is expected to last several days


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 19, 2016)

El Veterano said:


> Yesterday we travelled from Le Havre to Gourdon (46), about 10 hours driving, and from time to time, going in the opposite direction *on the Northbound roads* we saw about half a dozen convoys of French army trucks of various sorts, includingn low-loaders and troop carriers, and also lots of identical white vans that looked like mobile offices or maybe medical units. There were probably 50 - 80 vehicles all told and all *escorted by 20 or so police* motorcyclists.
> Something obviously big going on somewhere and possibly a big push on Iraq or some such place we at first thought, but why are the police involved we then questioned? Suddenly, after yet another convoy of about 10 white vans towing big trailers that looked possibly like generators, it dawned on us - they must be heading for Calais.
> This is just our assumption, but being as the French authorities have pledged to dismantle 'The Jungle' camp in the next few days (and French TV is showing running battles between the police and migrants on the roads around Calais) it seems to us highly likely that they were indeed en-route to Calais.
> With that in mind, my suggestion is that even more so than before, we all avoid Calais for the next week or so as I don't think those in 'The Jungle' are going to take too kindly to being moved on.





Fazerloz said:


> Awful lot of supposition there and *I would expect police to be involved* with such a large convoy. *They could have been going anywhere*.



Sh!t, maybe there heading

HERE!

Is there something we don't know - I know they're not happy about Brexit


----------



## Byronic (Oct 19, 2016)

Just compared fares, Calais Dover return; DFDS £180, P & O similar itinerary £104, 2 passengers 7m van out November back in March.


----------



## Wully (Oct 19, 2016)

Dover dfds. 20% discount code. ECHV20. Motorehomes caravans. Until 13 Dec book by 30 Nov .


----------



## Byronic (Oct 19, 2016)

Looser cruiser said:


> Dover dfds. 20% discount code. ECHV20. Motorehomes caravans. Until 13 Dec book by 30 Nov .&#55357;&#56832;



Thanks. But too late he cried, I had just booked P and O, which thankfully is still cheaper than DFDS with 20% off.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 19, 2016)

There are huge military convoys  travelling across all of Europe at the moment and from UK that have gone to the Polish Border, Tanks and armoured division with infantry backup with personnel carriers. All the European countries are mobilising. The US is really pushing Russia to do something that might be called provocation to move on them. If it happens then the **** Will Hit the Fan, big time.  NOTHING HAS BEEN MENTIONED in any of the media on government instructions, with D notices flying about.    I hope that you all have got in some supplies, money and fuel, as it will be bad IF it happens, those not prepared in any way will suffer most. I would not be going over to Europe just now as the chances of getting back would be Zilch if it kicks off, with or without the van or car.  I have mentioned this over some time, but nobody seems to take notice as I am classed as a conspiracy Theorist, by most I have mentioned it to.  I HOPE I AM WRONG, but the signs are all there, our trident subs are disappearing as well, RAF Lossiemouth is on a war footing for the bomber aircraft from the North, and the Russian Aircraft carrier,is going passed the coast,through the Channel enroute for the Med.  IT is really bad, and they will not mention it, you have to look for the information.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 19, 2016)

Damn it, and I've just paid out for my ferry tickets


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 19, 2016)

Byronic said:


> Damn it, and I've just paid out for my ferry tickets


I'm OK, I have only booked one way


----------



## Byronic (Oct 19, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> I'm OK, I have only booked one way



If GWAY is right, then I'm afraid it looks like we've all got a one way ticket booked.


----------



## Wully (Oct 19, 2016)

Tom cruise for lead there's an oscar to be had hear.


----------



## Hymercar (Oct 19, 2016)

We have just spent a fortnight working with the refugees in Calais and Dunkerque. Certainly tension is rising and convoys could well be heading Calais direction. There are 10,000 people to move if the camp is to be cleared, (only about 1000 at Dunkerque.) The approach to the port (N16) is well protected by high fencing so traffic should still flow whatever is happening down below.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 19, 2016)

We have changed to Portsmouth / Caen  for the last 5 years.
Saves aggro, The M25, Dartford crossing.  and  having to drive through cold N. France. Worth a few quid extra.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 19, 2016)

Byronic said:


> If GWAY is right, then I'm afraid it looks like we've all got a one way ticket booked.



Not necessarily an attack on this country would most likely be a space burst nuclear weapon to create an EMP to wipe out the electronics, No big smoking hole just nothing works very well, transport, food production, Finance, medical care retail, Then total wipeout by the golden hordes of hungry people looking to survive.  The current  big Conspiracy Theory is that the US is preparing for an attack on them that way, That is why they are rattling Russia cage so hard.   Or even to do it to themselves as an excuse to do more.  Could be true they have the X37B floating around the world with a possible nuclear weapon on board.  Rumors are that the Trump possible win, would trigger that event.  All the media is concentrating on two monkeys arguing about the biggest puppet job in the world. Population of 320,000,000 and they can only find one of those two to be a President?????????    WTF it must be bad there.  New world order is coming???? ask Mr. Bliar, he knows so does Cameron.
Will not mention this again, as it make me look a nutter to some, Just remember what I have said if it does happen. I would  get out of the way to Ireland, if I could with my van, but money would cease. New Zealand looks a bit better still


----------



## spigot (Oct 19, 2016)

Looser cruiser said:


> Dover dfds. 20% discount code. ECHV20. Motorehomes caravans. Until 13 Dec book by 30 Nov .



DFDS have been offering discounted crossings at various shows, but I think they're only bookings for return journeys.

The trouble is, I don't know when I'm going & certainly haven't a clue when I'm coming back, cos I never wanna come back!


----------



## Wully (Oct 20, 2016)

Acid + mushrooms = bad trip you'll be okay in a couple of daysValium might help.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 20, 2016)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Just remember what I have said if it does happen. I would  get out of the way to Ireland, if I could with my van, but money would cease. New Zealand looks a bit better still



About $200 to renew my NZ Passport. I'm open to realistic offers, and if you resemble George Clooney there'll be no need to replace the photo


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 20, 2016)

Just wrapped up my genny and other electronics I want to save in Bacofoil. :goodluck:


----------



## spigot (Oct 20, 2016)

Byronic said:


> About $200 to renew my NZ Passport. I'm open to realistic offers, and if you resemble George Clooney there'll be no need to replace the photo




Can't go back to NZ, owe them $360 in speeding fines, son-in law lent me a Toyota Levant coupe, a Japanese 2ltr turbocharged rocket, he said 'watch out for patrol cars, there's no speed cameras'. Silly sod, what happens?, I get nicked twice on camera.


----------



## barryd (Oct 20, 2016)

Hymercar said:


> We have just spent a fortnight working with the refugees in Calais and Dunkerque. Certainly tension is rising and convoys could well be heading Calais direction. There are 10,000 people to move if the camp is to be cleared, (only about 1000 at Dunkerque.) The approach to the port (N16) is well protected by high fencing so traffic should still flow whatever is happening down below.



I for one would be interested to hear more of your work in France.  I would understand if you dont want to discuss it on a forum of course.

I just hope that whatever happens in the days ahead its as peaceful as possible for all concerned.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 20, 2016)

spigot said:


> Can't go back to NZ, owe them $360 in speeding fines, son-in law lent me a Toyota Levant coupe, a Japanese 2ltr turbocharged rocket, he said 'watch out for patrol cars, there's no speed cameras'. Silly sod, what happens?, I get nicked twice on camera.




Add a couple of robberies here in the UK and you'd fulfil the minimum migration entry requirements for Aussie 


Just a joke In case my Aussie In Laws are looking, or should I say Aussie Outlaws?!!


----------



## Tezza (Oct 20, 2016)

GWAYGWAY said:


> There are huge military convoys  travelling across all of Europe at the moment and from UK that have gone to the Polish Border, Tanks and armoured division with infantry backup with personnel carriers. All the European countries are mobilising. The US is really pushing Russia to do something that might be called provocation to move on them. If it happens then the **** Will Hit the Fan, big time.  NOTHING HAS BEEN MENTIONED in any of the media on government instructions, with D notices flying about.    I hope that you all have got in some supplies, money and fuel, as it will be bad IF it happens, those not prepared in any way will suffer most. I would not be going over to Europe just now as the chances of getting back would be Zilch if it kicks off, with or without the van or car.  I have mentioned this over some time, but nobody seems to take notice as I am classed as a conspiracy Theorist, by most I have mentioned it to.  I HOPE I AM WRONG, but the signs are all there, our trident subs are disappearing as well, RAF Lossiemouth is on a war footing for the bomber aircraft from the North, and the Russian Aircraft carrier,is going passed the coast,through the Channel enroute for the Med.  IT is really bad, and they will not mention it, you have to look for the information.



Russia Just Deployed a Massive Naval Fleet to Assist in Syria


----------



## maureenandtom (Oct 20, 2016)

Britain to send hundreds of troops to Russian border amid Nato concerns | The Independent

Nuclear war between Russia and USA imminent as Russian's take to bunkers | World | News | Daily Express

First Germany tells Citizens "Stockpile food & Water" Now Czech Republic warns citizens "Prepare for the worst"


----------



## Byronic (Oct 20, 2016)

A thread discussing the possibility or not of imminent Armeggedon,  concurrently running with one on the subject of the possibility of a launderette location list. 
They can say what they like about wild campers, but at least we'll meet our end with clean underpants


----------



## sasquatch (Oct 20, 2016)

Probably going to welcome Putins fleet as it passes Dover!


----------



## alcam (Oct 20, 2016)

Byronic said:


> A thread discussing the possibility or not of imminent Armeggedon,  concurrently running with one on the subject of the possibility of a launderette location list.
> They can say what they like about wild campers, but at least we'll meet our end with clean underpants



Twould be unseemly to be vapourised in a nuclear war and the only trace of you is your richard widmarks !


----------



## Robmac (Oct 20, 2016)

Byronic said:


> A thread discussing the possibility or not of imminent Armeggedon,  concurrently running with one on the subject of the possibility of a launderette location list.
> They can say what they like about wild campers, but at least we'll meet our end with clean underpants



Not if I see the bomb coming.


----------



## Chris356 (Oct 20, 2016)

I wouldn't bank on Dunkirk being a better route
Fears of Calais Jungle migrant rush spark Belgium border LOCKDOWN | World | News | Daily Express


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 20, 2016)

Byronic said:


> A thread discussing the possibility or not of imminent Armeggedon,  concurrently running with one on the subject of the possibility of a launderette location list.
> They can say what they like about wild campers, *but at least we'll meet our end with clean underpants *


You mightView attachment 47588


----------



## delicagirl (Oct 20, 2016)

tezza33 said:


> You mightView attachment 47588



I'm certain that's what me mam  taught us.....   always have clean knickers on just  in case......   in  case of what mam.......   i never found out ....   maybe i'll find out  this  year :banana::banana:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 21, 2016)

GWAYGWAY said:


> There are huge military convoys  travelling across all of Europe at the moment and from UK that have gone to the Polish Border, Tanks and armoured division with infantry backup with personnel carriers. All the European countries are mobilising. The US is really pushing Russia to do something that might be called provocation to move on them. If it happens then the **** Will Hit the Fan, big time.  NOTHING HAS BEEN MENTIONED in any of the media on government instructions, with D notices flying about.    I hope that you all have got in some supplies, money and fuel, as it will be bad IF it happens, those not prepared in any way will suffer most. I would not be going over to Europe just now as the chances of getting back would be Zilch if it kicks off, with or without the van or car.  I have mentioned this over some time, but nobody seems to take notice as I am classed as a conspiracy Theorist, by most I have mentioned it to.  I HOPE I AM WRONG, but the signs are all there, our trident subs are disappearing as well, RAF Lossiemouth is on a war footing for the bomber aircraft from the North, and the Russian Aircraft carrier,is going passed the coast,through the Channel enroute for the Med.  IT is really bad, and they will not mention it, you have to look for the information.



 now you should mention it ,i was traveling north on the a1 last week and saw a convoy of mabey 50 or so mercedes army trucks  all with foreign plates on ,german i assume but could be mistaken .  yesterday over us there was  at least one fast jet nearly took the roof off as he went somewhere in a hurry he was low ,but for about an hour or so could hear others passing by closely but dident see them ,mind you there was quite an amount of very low cloud .  still as they say what will be will be ,no point in worrying if the **** hits the fan everybody will get a nice dolop   still getting my van ready for some weekends away in the next few weeks . ive got a bigger disaster ,lost the s button on me key board and its a pain . no point in getting it mended if were going to be fried though . just one more thing if we do go to war it will shut the remain moaners up as we wont be leaving the e.u  and sturgeon will stop getting her knickers in a twist if she wears them over another independence referendum . as scotland will be the first in line to be removed from the uk map .


----------



## Byronic (Oct 21, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> I'm certain that's what me mam  taught us.....   always have clean knickers on just  in case......   in  case of what mam.......   i never found out ....   maybe i'll find out  this  year :banana::banana:



Also what my mama still tells me, I think she always wanted another daughter!


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 21, 2016)

We are currently 3hrs drive away from Calais. 
Due to return to the UK on tue 25th.
If I see anything I will update.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 21, 2016)

*Better still*



delicagirl said:


> I'm certain that's what me mam  taught us.....   always have clean knickers on just  in case......   in  case of what mam.......   i never found out ....   maybe i'll find out  this  year :banana::banana:



No knickers ?


----------



## maingate (Oct 21, 2016)

mandrake said:


> now you should mention it ,i was traveling north on the a1 last week and saw a convoy of mabey 50 or so mercedes army trucks  all with foreign plates on ,german i assume but could be mistaken .  yesterday over us there was  at least one fast jet nearly took the roof off as he went somewhere in a hurry he was low ,but for about an hour or so could hear others passing by closely but dident see them ,mind you there was quite an amount of very low cloud .  still as they say what will be will be ,no point in worrying if the **** hits the fan everybody will get a nice dolop   still getting my van ready for some weekends away in the next few weeks . ive got a bigger disaster ,lost the s button on me key board and its a pain . no point in getting it mended if were going to be fried though . just one more thing if we do go to war it will shut the remain moaners up as we wont be leaving the e.u  and sturgeon will stop getting her knickers in a twist if she wears them over another independence referendum . as scotland will be the first in line to be removed from the uk map .



There are often large scale Military exercises at Otterburn in Northumberland. That could be why there are NATO troops in the area.

If they had been French troops, I would have been thinking that war is coming and they were heading as far North as possible to avoid it. :lol-061:


----------



## Sparks (Oct 21, 2016)

France travel advice 
_21-10-2016 17:13 PM GMT_
         Latest  Update:  Summary Section - The French government has declared its  intention to clear the migrant camp in Calais, starting on Monday 24  October


----------



## maureenandtom (Oct 30, 2016)

Russian Submarines spotted in the Irish Sea.

Russian submarines spotted in the Irish Sea in latest provocation by Vladimir Putin's navy | Daily Mail Online


----------



## El Veterano (Oct 31, 2016)

So now that the 'Jungle' camp has supposedly been cleared it would be interesting to hear from anybody travelling through Calais as to the state of play there now. I say 'supposedly' because according to the government spokesperson in Calais it has been successfully cleared, but according to the agencies working there there are anything between a couple of hundred and a thousand sleeping rough in what is left of the camp and in Calais town itself. There is however a large discrepancy between the offical figures and the agencies figures on the numbers of migrants. It seems about 2,000 dissapeared just before the bulldozers moved in and some may have gone North to a camp near Dunkirk but even more to a new illigal camp in Paris. Meanwhile of course the UK funded construction of the 4 meter wall around the A16 continues and will not be completed until early next year, and this will then deter the migrants from boarding trucks - except that there are now no migrants - bonkers.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 31, 2016)

it did show hundreds being put on coaches and shipped of to locations that were undisclosed in france wonder how many of those will be housed in camps untill there given e.u passports ,then realised to make there way wherever they desire in europe ,it will be a good ploy for the french government to get shot of there immigrants of no use to them .


----------



## vwalan (Oct 31, 2016)

mandrake said:


> it did show hundreds being put on coaches and shipped of to locations that were undisclosed in france wonder how many of those will be housed in camps untill there given e.u passports ,then realised to make there way wherever they desire in europe ,it will be a good ploy for the french government to get shot of there immigrants of no use to them .



lots i would think. thats what spains been doing . mind there is some thing about the spanish immigrants only being allowed in the schemgen countries . not sure if they will have a full eu passport from france . but it would make sense for the french to do that.


----------



## Sparks (Oct 31, 2016)

France travel advice - GOV.UK



> The French authorities have completed their clearance of the migrant  camp in Calais. There remain some migrants in and around Calais, who may  seek to enter the UK illegally. Before the camp clearance, there were  incidents of obstacles being placed on to the road and items being  thrown at vehicles on the approach to Calais Port from the A16 motorway.  If this happens you should keep moving where it’s safe to do so, or  stop and call 112 if it’s not safe to proceed. Keep vehicle doors locked  in slow moving traffic in and around Calais, and secure your vehicle  when it’s left unattended.



Updated:31 October 2016


----------

